# Happy birthday Hitler! Happy Easter, and 4/20 blaze it losers.



## Saturn5ive (Apr 20, 2014)

Great album from a folk punk band out in Australia, Pat the Bunny is friends with these guys and you can hear him on some of the tracks! Check it out guys, it's pretty rad!


----------

